

Proximity pairing of smartphones with ultra-high frequency sound waves - klazuka
http://circlewithme.tumblr.com/post/25893923940/proximity-pairing-sound-waves

======
mase
Incredible app and super fast pairing, feels nearly instant. I hope to see
this technology in more of their apps. I think the possibilities are huge with
a ton of potential in other apps.

------
wowsers
Are there any plans for releasing an SDK?

~~~
klazuka
Yes, but currently it is only available via licensing.

------
jasonwiener
these guys are crushing it. i've tried a demo and it's super impressive...

